# My Grandmas Surgery



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Please pray for my grandma, shes going to the hospital thursday, she has had breast cancer and it came back so her doctor said it would be best to just remove both breasts so the cancer wouldnt come back or spread.

My grandma is so scared, I am too. I JUST went through all this cancer stuff with my other grandma who passed away, I cant lose another grandma...

We could use all the prayers we can get!

I will update everyone thursday.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Prayers for your grandma's recovery ray: Many prayers as well to help her cope with whatever the outcome may be :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Oh Laura, you can sure count on me. I know how you feel (kind of),I found out last week my step mother had Colon cancer, she went in today for the surgery,and with all the prayers from Friends, family and Face book friends, she came thou with flying colors. I will be praying. I will also be praying for you. I can only imagine what you are going thou. Just remember it is in Gods hands.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

You bet cha... :hug: I am praying... for your grandma.... It has to be very stressful for everyone....Prayers are sent that way...may God bless.... ray: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Thanks so much guys!

My grandma started crying when she heard you guys were praying! Shes so scared, I feel horrible that she has to go through this, but im here for her, no matter what!

My other grandma had colon cancer too, its so rough


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Your so welcome ...anytime.... :thumb: :hug:

There are alot of prayers sent your grandma's way... so there is alot of Power to make things better........ I know.... it is a scary thing to go though.... the power of prayer is amazing and strong.........I am sorry.... you all have to deal with bad things....it isn't easy....and we ...are on your side..... :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

It means so much to me!

Hey we teamed up before! lol this can be the same!

I am pretty excited to see her tomorrow, we havent spent alot of time together lately, shes been depressed! But thats gonna change, im gonna go brighten her spirits


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

I hope and pray that everything goes great for your Grandma tomorrow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

You betcha... we will team up again.... on this one as well.....Have faith... :hug: :hi5: You are a wonderful and supportive grand daughter...there should be more like you in this world....be strong for her and it will help alot....and make things a little easier....... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Thanks!

I went through this same thing with my other grandma, I regretted not spending enough time with her and not being strong for her, she needed me and I got scared....

But im not making that mistake again, im here, and im standing strong! I believe that god will do the very best for us

Thanks guys! Your all making my grandma so happy!


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Sending Good Vibes and Prayer for a speedy recovery for your grandma!! ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Sending prayers for your Grandma!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

May God bless her and keep her safe. Let him work through the Drs to heal her. I ask for strength for the family in there time of need. Your will be done on earth as it is in Heaven! Amen.

My granny lost both of her's 20+ years ago. She puts the fake ones in her bra. She loves it! She says she can take them off at night and not worry about rolling over and squashing her nipples! :ROFL: 
When she first got them, she tossed one on my grandfathers chest (he was sitting in his chair reading) he jumped and threw it on the floor. (sounded like a piece of meat hitting the floor) My granny ran over and grabbed it screaming "MY BOOB! Do you know how much that thing cost?!?!?" Things have never been the same since. :greengrin:

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*



> Thanks guys! Your all making my grandma so happy!


 Your very welcome...we are here for you..... and if ....we can help get rid of some of the worry and pain.... that is a good thing.... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Any word yet? She is in my thoughts today. And prayers.

Gina


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Hi, Laura. Prayers for your grandma, her doctors and you. Trusting that everything went well?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

:hug: ray: We are pulling for them..... in prayer...that all went well.... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

I hope everything went well for your Grandma, and hope you are doing okay.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

SORRY I DIDNT UPDATE!!

I was so busy being a good grand daughter, I didnt even go on the computer.

So her doctor said her surgery went very well!

She had both breasts removed, she was absolutely sick of being worried, and just wanted them gone.

They sent the samples off to the lab, we are hoping no cancer is back, if so the doctor advised her to do chemo again, BUT she said she really doesnt want too, I dont blame her but im hoping she changes her mind.

She had no complications and the incisions were very well done, there wont be much of scars!

When she woke up she was in alot of pain, but we were there for her and it raised her spirits to see us there, her pain went down within an hour. She was held overnight to moniter her pain and to make sure everything was ok

This morning the doctor came in and talked to her, he said she could go home today! She has these tubes connected to where her incisions were, to drain the blood, so it doesnt clot, its actually sucking blood out because its not supossed to be there.

She got all ready and went home, she actually walked out the hospital, they didnt even make her go in a wheelchair! Shes really strong and was running out haha.

She has to keep the tubes on until monday, then shes going to meet with the doctor and get them taken out. Shes just so happy to be home. She recovered very fast and im pretty sure its from everyone praying!

Please pray shes cancer free!!

I also had a very scary talk with the doctor, he said my mom has a HIGH risk of getting breast cancer, so im just really scared for her now, I need prayer for her that she doesnt get it. He said im fine though, but I guess its always possible!

THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Hey Laura..... I am glad.... it went well.... :thumb: .I am still praying... that the test says cancer free.... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Sounds like your grammy's a fighter! Glad that the surgery went well and will be praying for good test results.

Laura....you may be young, but please be sure to take care of yourself now by having yourself checked :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Thanks guys!

Liz, I told my mom I want to go see the doctor! Just incase, I have cancer on both sides of my family, so id like to make sure if I have anything to catch it early!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Your welcome Laura.... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

I am SO HAPPY for your Grandma!!!! Hopes and prayers continue that she is cancer free! I also hope the incisions heal up quickly, and she can move past all of this. Definitely keep us updated, and definitely get yourself checked now and then, cancer is so scary  I lost my mom to lung cancer <she was a chain smoker for 40 years though...so it was more or less self destruction because of addiction  >.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

So far shes doing really good!

Im going to go get checked and everything. I lost my other grandma to Lung cancer, I have alot of cancer in my family, and my dad smoked for a long time, I was little and was always around him, its possible I will get secondhand smoke!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Glad... she is doing well... :thumb:

Sorry to hear... your family has alot of Cancer history....very sad...  ....I pray... you won't get it.... :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Im more worried about my mom, she has the high risk of getting breast cancer, so I am just trying to be positive and support her!

We should be hearing back in a few days about the cancer with my grandma


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

The only good thing in the talk of cancer is the fact, now you all know the possabilities of getting it, you can be tested, and if it's found you can get it early. Better to know the possabilities than the total unknown.

My ex brother in law had a brain tumor years ago, and we thought he wouldn't make it. After surgery, chemo, and about 15 different meds <the top of his fridge was nothing but meds>, he was cleared of it. He had about 4 years ago, and we were terrified it had come back, but it hadn't, THANK GOODNESS. Even though he's not married to my sis anymore, he's still family.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

yes I agree, its better to know asap so you can try and get rid of it!

Im happy that his tumor didnt come back!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Surgery thursday for my grandma*

Im sorry I havent updated

My grandma has been freaking out because shes been waiting for the news....

Her doctor said he had high suspicions she would have cancer and need chemo...

We got the results today....

CANCER FREEEEEEEEE

OMG I cant thank you all enough, this is WONDERFUL news, we are so happy!!

There was NOOOOO cancer on the samples that were sent, shes still happy about her decision, no more worrying!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars: That is so WONDERFUL to hear Laura :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright....... congrats...... :leap: I knew.... all our prayers would work ...see ....we are a great team here on TGS.... :hug: :hi5:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS SO MUCH GUYS!!

I was just SOOOOO happy when I found out.

It really made my grandma so happy, she was crying!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....Give your Grandma... a big hug..... :hug: Congrats to her and the family....God ....is good.... and the miracle of Prayer... does happen.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I guess so!

The doctor was so suprised to find NO cancer!! We are just the happiest right now, this was the worst start to the new year, and now its the BEST!

God knows I need a rest from stress lol, so he fixed Jasper and my Grandma! Im so happy!

I will make sure to spend more time with her, and im definently gonna do the breast cancer walk!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very happy with you....  :clap: ....now... she can live her life... to the fullest.....and be stress free.....and you as well.... :wink: ... you are a sweet grand daughter and I am sure ....she appreciates and loves you ....with all her heart..... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Now, I get to worry and stress about my mom LOL....it never ends!

But yes, my grandma is very relieved she will never have to worrya bout that again....The doctor was SO worried her cancer was going to spread to her lungs or brain....it didnt!

Thanks so much, this helps to have your support!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is OK to worry.... that is called love for your family...and you should care about yourself as well...because you are important too....


> Thanks so much, this helps to have your support!


 You are welcome....I am here for you... :hug:


----------

